# General > Technical Support >  Connecting PS3 to internet

## morganria

I have been trying (since November) to connect my sons PS3 to the internet (wireless). I follow all the instructions and then when it says test it comes back with can't connect, check security settings on router.  I have connected the wii in December so I know that I am putting in the correct SSID etc.  I have a Netgear router and read somewhere that PS3 is not compatible with it - is this correct?  Any ideas welcomed but please make them easy to understand cos I am rubbish with all this jarrgon

----------


## angusk2

I have a netgear router and the PS£ connect wirelessly no bother,try connecting with wired(ethernet) then that will confirm if its a problem with the router,it could be your wi-fi connector in the ps3 is faulty.

----------


## skaterboy

Has the version of PS3 that you have got the ability to connect wirelessly?

Just a thought.

----------


## *Martin*

I think every PS3 has the ability to connect wirelessly.

----------


## redeyedtreefrog

Have you tried turning the router off and on again?

Turn it off then wait 10 seconds then put it on.  I had the same problem with my iPod and that fixed it.

----------


## skaterboy

Nope, not all PS3's have the capability to connect to the internet through wireless routers.  If you have one of the 40gb models then you need the ethernet cable.

----------


## M R

> Nope, not all PS3's have the capability to connect to the internet through wireless routers.  If you have one of the 40gb models then you need the ethernet cable.


All PS3's all have wireless capable connections !

----------


## EDDIE

> Nope, not all PS3's have the capability to connect to the internet through wireless routers.  If you have one of the 40gb models then you need the ethernet cable.


I have 40gb ps3 its wireless all ps3 is wireless.
If you hold down the on button untill it beeps that resets the ps3 software.

Have u checked the security settings eg if your router is set to wpa2 your ps3 must be the same to or it wont connect and is the password your entering into the ps3 is the access password for the router and not the password for getting onto the internet?

----------


## morganria

I have connected with ethernet cable and it was working , now I have tried wireless and it is saying 'A connection to the access point could not be established. Check the security settings for the wireless LAN'.
Does that mean my SSID and WAP key because I know that they are correct
God I am sick of this

----------


## Bobinovich

If it works with a cable but doesn't with wireless then the chances are its the WEP/WPA key problem which the problem.  Are you entering any upper/lower case letters in the right case?  I'm not used to PS3's but have had similar situations with Wii's

----------


## morganria

I have done it all lower case which is correct but thanks anyway

----------


## EDDIE

> I have done it all lower case which is correct but thanks anyway


Do u have any family members that have internet and a router because u could take the ps3 there and try it to rule out a compatibilty issue between the router and ps3.
The sid thing thats the routers name and the wap setting must be the same on the router and on the ps3 have you tried a different security setting on the router and matched it up with the ps3.
In the network settings on the ps3 is ther not another setting as well for enabiling and disabling the wirless setting.
Also you could try resetting the ps3 software all u do to do that is switch the ps3 of at the wall and back on again and then hold the on button till it beeps then let go and the system is reset
And also are you entering the router password into the ps3 and not the internet password?
The other option as well would be remove the security settings from the router and ps3 until they have both paired up and then reapply the security settings.

----------


## The Angel Of Death

Instead of putting the ssid and the wep details in manually tell it to scan once you select the wireless option and then it will auto display your SSID select it and then insert the wep into it and as long as its right you should be good to go 

My netgear router was set up with wep and wpa security and the ps3 accepted them no problems and worked a treat 

If you are still having problems try switching off the security on the router and see if it connects without it could be you have it set for connections to only be established if the mac address is in a prefered table or maybe you need to set the router into letting new conections connect to it (will have some sort of button on the back of it if thats the case)

----------


## jimbews

> Have u checked the security settings eg if your router is set to wpa2 your ps3 must be the same to or it wont connect and is the password your entering into the ps3 is the access password for the router and not the password for getting onto the internet?


Nothing to do with PS3, but I had a problem with one laptop which refused to connect to a router.
The router was set to  WPA/WPA2 security.
Changing that to WPA alone alloowed the laptop to connect.
I think that there may be problems with some devices negotiating security settings with the router when the router is capable of handling 2 different levels of security (because the device does not know how to do this negotiation).

----------


## The Angel Of Death

More than likely exactly that the adapter will prob not be able to take wpa2 check the website and see if there is an update for it (software or firmware)

----------


## morganria

Thanks to everyone for replying.  The only solution that I have come up with for now is we got a 15m ethernet cable and have run it from the router to the PS3 in sons room.  He's happy so that will have to do for now until we get someone to look at wireless

----------

